# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Τimbrado Español 2013 - Εκπαίδευση Τραγουδιού

## orion

Είναι τα πρώτα στάδια της εκπαίδευσης (καλοκαίρι 2013) όπου τα μικρά  Τimbrados ακούνε και βλέπουν τους δασκάλους τους, προσπαθώντας να  διαμορφώσουν το δικό τους ρεπερτόριο.

----------


## jk21

αντε και με την πρωτια φετος Χρηστο  ! την ιδια ευχη δινω και σε καθε μελος μας σε αλλο ή και στο δικο σου συλλογο  !

----------


## mitsman

Χρηστο σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα γιατι πραγματικα τα αξιζεις εχεις προσφερει παρα πολλα σε ολους τους νεους εκτροφεις!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

"πατρίδα" με το καλο!!!!! Καλη συνεχεια και καλη υπομονη!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

> εχεις προσφερει παρα πολλα σε ολους τους νεους εκτροφεις!!!!!!!!!


ο Χρηστος ειναι απο τους λιγους οργανωμενους εκτροφεις που το κανουν και το κανει συστηματικα .Το ιστολογιο του ειναι κανονικο σχολειο !

----------


## panos70

Χρηστο σου ευχομαι κι εγω τα καλυτερα για φετος αν και ειναι νωρις ακομη,αλλα το καλο φαινεται απο την νωρις και βλεπω αρκετα αρσενικακια να προσπαθουν διπλα στους δασκαλους

----------


## Γιούρκας

:Happy0159:  Να τα χαίρεσαι Χρήστο σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!

----------


## vag21

φετος θα κατεβεις χρηστο ,στους διαγωνισμους?

----------


## orion

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά  :winky: 

Βαγγέλη αν όλα πάνε καλά, αν μπορώ, αν τα πουλάκια είναι σε θέση κλπ κλπ κλπ ναι...  :winky:

----------


## zaxos345

Κάπως αργοπορημένα αλλά σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και εγώ Χρήστο, από καρδιάς!!

Γιάννης

----------


## kostastim

Φιλε Γιαννη(zaxos345) οταν λες αργοπορημενα τι εννοεις.

----------


## orion

> Φιλε Γιαννη(zaxos345) οταν λες αργοπορημενα τι εννοεις.


Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοεί σε σχέση με την ημερομηνία δημοσίευση του αρχικού μου μηνύματος  :winky:

----------


## kostastim

Χρηστο καλησπερα πολυ ωραιο γενικα ολο το συνολο, μαλιστα σε μερικα δευτερολ.ακουσα και πολυ ωραια πραγμα φιλε να σου ζησουν και να τους καμαρωσεις ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ.Το παραπανω post το εγραψα γιατι καταλαβα αργοπορημενα οσον αφορα το πλαστικο,και λεω απο μεσα μου που να ακουσει τα δικα μου τωρα αυτην την στιγμη που μιλαμε ο Γιαννης .Θα πει α καλα αυτα ακομα ειναι στο αυγο.χαχαχαχα.

----------


## orion

> Χρηστο καλησπερα πολυ ωραιο γενικα ολο το συνολο, μαλιστα σε μερικα δευτερολ.ακουσα και πολυ ωραια πραγμα φιλε να σου ζησουν και να τους καμαρωσεις ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ.Το παραπανω post το εγραψα γιατι καταλαβα αργοπορημενα οσον αφορα το πλαστικο,και λεω απο μεσα μου που να ακουσει τα δικα μου τωρα αυτην την στιγμη που μιλαμε ο Γιαννης .Θα πει α καλα αυτα ακομα ειναι στο αυγο.χαχαχαχα.


σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου... Να είσαι καλά και επίσης καλή επιτυχία...

ΥΓ: δεν κάνω πρωταθλητισμό...  :Happy:

----------


## kostastim

Χρηστο για τα δικα μου λεω οτι ειναι στο αυγο.Μην γινει κανενα μπερδεμα.

----------


## panos70

Χρηστο στο 50-52 δευτερολεπτο ακουγετε  ενα πιτ-πιτ-πιτ ,αυτο το κανουν τα μεγαλα η ακουγετε απο τα μικρα ;

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Χρηστο και Κωστα,
Ποτε βγαλατε τα πρωτα σας φετινα πουλακια?

----------


## kostastim

Τα πρωτα δικα μου βγηκαν 20 Μαρτιου τα λιγα.η δευτερη γεννα εδωσε 95% κοριτσια. Δυο θυληκα τα οποια δεν ειχα βαλει καθολου τα εβαλα τον Μαιο και μου εδωσαν 4 αγορια και 6 κοριτσια στις 24 Μαιου.

----------


## zaxos345

> Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοεί σε σχέση με την ημερομηνία δημοσίευση του αρχικού μου μηνύματος


Αυτό ακριβώς, μιας και είχα κάποιο καιρό να επισκεφτώ το φόρουμ!!!
Χρήστο θαυμάζω την δουλειά σου, την επιμονή και υπομονη σου, σου αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο, όπως και σε πολλά παιδιά εδώ μέσα. Οι διακρίσεις όποιες και αν είναι αυτές, είναι πάντα αποτέλεσμα του μερακιού και της αγάπης αυτού που κάνει κάποιος, χωρίς ιδιοτέλεια και αυτοσκοπούς, αυτή είναι η ταπεινή μου άποψη, αυτό μου έμαθε και η δουλειά μου.

Γιάννης

----------


## orion

> Αυτό ακριβώς, μιας και είχα κάποιο καιρό να επισκεφτώ το φόρουμ!!!
> Χρήστο θαυμάζω την δουλειά σου, την επιμονή και υπομονη σου, σου αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο, όπως και σε πολλά παιδιά εδώ μέσα. Οι διακρίσεις όποιες και αν είναι αυτές, είναι πάντα αποτέλεσμα του μερακιού και της αγάπης αυτού που κάνει κάποιος, χωρίς ιδιοτέλεια και αυτοσκοπούς, αυτή είναι η ταπεινή μου άποψη, αυτό μου έμαθε και η δουλειά μου.
> 
> Γιάννης


Να εισαι καλά φίλε μου...  :Happy:

----------


## orion

> Χρηστο και Κωστα,
> Ποτε βγαλατε τα πρωτα σας φετινα πουλακια?


Μιας κ είμαι διακοπές δεν εχω πρόχειρα τα στατιστικά. Ωστόσο τα πρώτα  πουλιά τα είχα Φεβρουάριο...  :Happy:

----------


## orion

> Χρηστο στο 50-52 δευτερολεπτο ακουγετε  ενα πιτ-πιτ-πιτ ,αυτο το κανουν τα μεγαλα η ακουγετε απο τα μικρα ;


Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά μάλλον είναι ένα άλλο αρσενικό που εχω στη διάθεσή μου.
Αυτό :

----------


## panos70

Ναι Χρηστο αυτο ειναι και ειναι και πολυ γρηγορο  :winky:

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Τα πρωτα δικα μου βγηκαν 20 Μαρτιου τα λιγα.η δευτερη γεννα εδωσε 95% κοριτσια. Δυο θυληκα τα οποια δεν ειχα βαλει καθολου τα εβαλα τον Μαιο και μου εδωσαν 4 αγορια και 6 κοριτσια στις 24 Μαιου.


12-8=4+5-1=*8*



> Μιας κ είμαι διακοπές δεν εχω πρόχειρα τα στατιστικά. Ωστόσο τα πρώτα  πουλιά τα είχα Φεβρουάριο...


12-8=4+6-1=*9*

_______________

Μεσω "Λαμιας" (επιτηδες) οι πραξεις ... αλλα νομιζω και οι δυο ειστε πολυ καλοι σε αυτο που κανετε και καταλαβαινετε τι λεω  :winky:

----------


## jk21

αυτος καπου το παει σε σχεση με το << μεσογειακο >> αλλα απο αριθμητικη και ξυραφι μυαλο σαν το δικο  του ,δεν τα παω καλα ....

----------


## kostastim

Γιωργο εγω δεν καταλαβα την πραξη ουτε τι θελεις να πεις sorry

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Γιωργο εγω δεν καταλαβα την πραξη ουτε τι θελεις να πεις sorry


Εγω ζητω συγγνωμη Κωστα που σας ταλαιπωρησα με πραξεις!

Το ρεζουμε απο το ποστ μου ειναι ο ενας μηνας διαφορας, με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο...

----------


## kostastim

Μπορει να συνεπαγεται με πολλα .Το 2011 champion, ειχα με πουλι του Ιουλιου.Φετος οπως ειπα και παραπανω στον Χρηστο 
αν ακουσεις τους μεγαλυτερους απο τα μικρα που ειναι στις 20 Μαρτιου θα πεις οτι αυτα ειναι ακομα στο αυγο.

----------

